# BRUSH GOLD PLATING IN DALLAS TEXAS 24K !



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

LET ME INTRODUCE MYSELF .. I AM NEW TO THE BUSINESS BUT HAVE DONE ALLOT OF GOLD PLATING ALREADY AND HAVE PICS TO PROVE IT .. MY NAME IS PONCHO AND I LIVE IN DALLAS TX .. I USE 24K GOLD FROM GOLD TOUCH ELECTROPLATING IF YOU NEED ANYTHING DONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING I COULD DO FOR YOU ... IF YOUR PARTS AREN'T CHROME I CAN SUBLET THE WORK ON MY SIDE AND HANDLE AND DO ALL THE FOOT WORK FOR YOU AND GOLD PLATE THEM .. HAVING YOUR PIECES NICKLE PLATED AND SENDING THEM TO ME IN THAT FORM MAKES YOUR ITEM LOOKING BETTER THAN GOLD ON TOP OF CHROME ! :thumbsup:

PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT IF YOU DONT PLAN CHROMING YOUR PART THEN GET YOUR PART POLISHED BEFORE NICKLE PLATE:thumbsup:


FEEDBACK LINK... NO FEEDBACK YET BUT I HOPE TO DO BUSINESS WITH YOU SOON
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/444809-53bomba-gold-plating-dallas-tx.html#post18480673


TOP OF THE LINE GOLD TOUCH IS WHAT I USE 24K


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice work homie !!!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Mr.Cucho !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

53BOMBA said:


> Thanks Mr.Cucho !:thumbsup:


No problem 53BONBA !! I soonest I get my car out of da paint shop ima hit u up wana get my center pice grill of my 95 TC gold plated I'm like 3hours down south frm Dallas


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

YOU GOT IT HOMIE HIT ME UP! THANK YOU


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

I wll homie pm that prise on wat it wud b on just the center of the grill !!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> I wll homie pm that prise on wat it wud b on just the center of the grill !!


PM"d


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pmed


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

jspekdc2 said:


> Pmed


replied


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

more pics if you got some love gold


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

%candy mobile% said:


> more pics if you got some love gold


dont always take pics of what i do but i guess ill start to ... i love gold too homie ill post a pic of my 53


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

%candy mobile% said:


> more pics if you got some love gold


some of the work ive done on my own ride grill teeth also plated gold


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Orale Firme bombita homie !!!!


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale Firme bombita homie !!!!


GRACIAS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

53BOMBA said:


> some of the work ive done on my own ride grill teeth also plated gold


 nice homie


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

*DALLAS GOLD PLATING!!!

*


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

How much to plate some spinners


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

dirty dan said:


> How much to plate some spinners


Traitor..!! LOL


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

spinners? you mean the knockoffs ? 2 ways ? bullets? a set of 4 ? how many ? need more detail homie


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

*GOLD TO GO GETCHU SOME

*


----------



## juniorgonzales64 (Jan 17, 2014)

Whats ur number boss. N were u located


----------



## *96fleetwood (Jan 29, 2014)

Whats ur number ? Im n dallas and need some parts gold . Located?


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

How much to get my bike parts chrome plated?
I can fit them in med a size flat rate box and could paypal you,or a US $money order, or how every you need to paid for doing it??
I would like to mail out this week.


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm ready to mail out my parts,give me price's for chrome plating


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a homie that has a gold brush plate system where can he get the chemicals at


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Goldtouch


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

that wouldnt be for sale would it bro?


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

any bomb parts for sale i have a 51 im building


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Nice work homie! Bump for the 206


----------



## jaime76caprice (Jun 29, 2007)

Could u send me ur info. Lookin to get sum stuff gold plated


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking to get my mirrors and door handles and some trim. For my cutlass gold plated pm me your prices please PayPal ready


----------



## Chrome Depot (Dec 1, 2014)

*Are you still Gold Plating*

Hello, wondering are you still gold plating? Please email me at [email protected] or Call at 601-906-8047. I need to speak with you ASAP if you are still in the business. Thanks a bunch, Reginald.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Dude has not responded to his own thread in almost a year


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry I hardly ever get on here HMU at 214-984-7113


----------



## staycoolsatx (Feb 6, 2018)

im in san antonio and looking to get a 1994 chevy truck grill gold plated can you do it and how much ?


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Text this guy out of Fort Worth TX 817-521-1888. His name is Jessie and he does gold plating. If you have Instagram his name I jdogg817


----------



## Luisa (Sep 6, 2018)

Gold, gives a new look to the car.


----------

